# Einrichtung von Netzwerk mit Wlan



## Coldfist (18. Juni 2004)

Hallöle!
Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit unserem Netzwerk. Wir stecken mir mehreren Rechnern an einem DSL Anschluss über einen Router. Mein Vater hat ein Notebook, welches über wlan mit einem Access Point verbunden ist, der wiederum mit dem Router verbunden ist.

Ich bekomme die Einstellungen nicht hin! Ich kann zwar schon der Router Erreichen, also mich drauf einloggen, aber ins Internet komme ich nicht damit.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen wenn ihr euch das Bild mal anschaut



mfg Cold


----------



## Sinac (18. Juni 2004)

Da sich das Notebook im gleichen Subnet befindet wie der Router muss du als Gateway auch beim Notebook die IP des Routers eingeben. Die Weiterleitung von WLAN zu Ethernet erfolgt beim Access Point auf Hardware bzw. MAC Ebene, daher keine IP Adresse (also nicht die des APS als Gateway ageben, sondern die des Routers).

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Coldfist (18. Juni 2004)

Ok Danke!
Alles funktioniert jetzt. Ich musste zusätzlich noch als dns-server den Router angeben, damit das Internet funktioniert, aber jetzt läuft alles.

Ich hab das Bild oben mal Richtiggestellt, falls einer das gleiche auch mal hat, dann weiß er direkt, wie's geht.

thx
Coldfist


----------



## Coldfist (23. Juni 2004)

Nochmal so ein doofes Problem!

Ich soll bei meinem Nachbarn für das Notebook Wlan-Internet Einrichten.
Ich habe dort ein bestehendes Netzwerk mit nem Router, der ans dsl Modem angeschlossen ist.
Die Empfängerstation für wlan ist ebenfalls ein Router. Jetzt schließe ich also den wlan-router über die uplink-Buchse an eine Normale Buchse des Internet-Routers.

Mein nächstes Problem ist die Einrichtung der Funkverbindung. Der wlan-Router hat eine wan adresse von 192.168.1.30 - der gleiche Nummernkreis wie das sonstige netzwerk. Als gateway ist der Internetrouter angegeben. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, was ich sonst für eine Option wählen soll (static ip, PPPoe, dynamic ip usw..)
Ich bekomme auch keine Funkverbindung zustande, wo doch beim Notebook die ip 192.168.1.40 eingestellt ist und als Gateway ebenfalls der Internet-Router gegeben ist.

Zeichnung gibts dieses Mal nur auf Anfrage, aber ich hoffe mir kann nochmal so ein Sinac helfen *g

thx
Cold


----------



## Coldfist (24. Juni 2004)

Keiner ne Idee?
Bitte, ist sehr wichtig


----------

